# Zinc neutering



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I hadn't heard of this neutering method and thought this article was interesting. Thoughts?

NEUTERING MALE DOGS WITH ZINC CHEMICAL, by Dannielle Romeo


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I read an article on it. They called it zeutering. Personally, I think I will wait until it gets a whole lot more popular and time enough goes by to see any negative effects before trying it with one of mine.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

They did this on a husky Victoria Stillwell worked with overseas once. Supposedly he's still sterile. havent heard otherwise. I've actually considered doing this in with my male in the future.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, that's new info to me... I hadn't thought about the bonuses of avoiding anesthesia; my first reaction was more of a "but dog testicles are so awkward looking, why would you want to keep looking at them if you didn't have to"?!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

marbury said:


> "but dog testicles are so awkward looking, why would you want to keep looking at them if you didn't have to"?!


Tell that to the people who get neuticles 

Neuticles.com


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

marbury said:


> "but dog testicles are so awkward looking, why would you want to keep looking at them if you didn't have to"?!


Awkward? You obviously have not spent enough time looking at dogs testicles, I recommend you look a little harder an longer. I have seen intact male dogs do all sorts of acrobatics and the testicles were never a handicap.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll tell ya, showing in a ring beside the neapolitan mastiffs was a laugh and a half for me... those boys have nothing to hide! At least with GSDs the tail and fluff can take the edge off. XD


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys are too funny!!! :spittingcoffee:


----------

